# non è che mi dispiaccia



## fran06

Hola a todos, còmo quizas ya sabeìs hace años que no hablo y escribo en español y necesito ayuda por favor:
 
He escrito:
Y que pasò con lo de que era el ùnico que podìa estar en el lavabo con tigo mientras que tu   y era èl ùnico que te entendia....no te equivoques,_ no es que lo siento_, sòlo querìa saber sì estàs segura èsta vez o si volvereìs junto dentro de una semana y despues que él te llame 1500 veces para decirte que  que eres y cuanto te quiere? 
 
Se intiende? Podeìs corregirlo por favor?
 
Gracias


----------



## betulina

fran06 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, como quizás ya sabéis hace años que no hablo ni escribo en español y necesito ayuda por favor:
> 
> He escrito:
> ¿Y qué pasó con lo de que era el único que podía estar en el lavabo contigo *mientras que tú   y que era el único que te entendía...? No te equivoques,_ no es que lo sienta_, sólo quería saber si estás segura esta vez o si volveréis junto dentro de una semana y después de que él te llame 1500 veces para decirte **que  que eres y cuánto te quiere.
> 
> Se entiende? Podéis corregirlo por favor?
> 
> Gracias



Ciao Fran!

Ya ves, está prácticamente perfecto! Sólo hay un par de cosas que no acabo de entender (que coinciden con los iconos!).

En la primera (*mientras tú  ), ¿en el lugar de  va un verbo? (tipo "mear" o así). Si va, está bien así; si no, yo quitaría "mientras tú", con "contigo" ya se entiende  . 

En la segunda, (**que  que eres), ¿va un adjetivo, verdad? (guapa, o así?) Entonces el primer "que" va con acento: "qué", es exclamativo, o también se puede poner un "lo" ("lo guapa que eres"). 

La frase "non è che mi dispiace" sería esto, "no es que lo sienta", en subjuntivo. 

Brava!


----------



## fran06

betulina said:
			
		

> Ciao Fran!
> 
> En la primera (*mientras tú  ), ¿en el lugar de  va un verbo? (tipo "mear"  o así). Si va, está bien así; si no, yo quitaría "mientras tú", con "contigo" ya se entiende  .
> 
> En la segunda, (**que  que eres), ¿va un adjetivo, verdad ? (guapa, o así?  ) Entonces el primer "que" va con acento: "qué", es exclamativo, o también se puede poner un "lo" ("lo guapa que eres").


 
Muchas gracias!!!
Eres un angel!!!


----------



## betulina

betulina said:
			
		

> En la segunda, (**que  que eres), ¿va un adjetivo, verdad? (guapa, o así?) Entonces el primer "que" va con acento: "qué", es exclamativo, o también se puede poner un "lo" ("lo guapa que eres").



Fran, creo que aquí me he liado un poco con tantos "que"!  

Estas son las opciones: 

-lo (guapa) que eres 
-qué (guapa) eres 
-qué (guapa) que eres  --> ésta creo que en castellano suena mal (interferencia del catalán, lo siento)

Ahora sí!!


----------



## fran06

Gracias otra vez....nunca sé quando tengo que utilizar _que_ y cuando no.


----------



## sabrinita85

fran06 said:
			
		

> non è che mi dispiace


Entre otras cosas, en italiano no se puede decir eso... debería ser "non è che mi dispiaccia"


----------



## norma 126

fran06 said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, còmo quizas ya sabeìs hace años que no hablo y escribo en español y necesito ayuda por favor:
> 
> He escrito:
> Y que pasò con lo de que era el ùnico que podìa estar en el lavabo con tigo mientras que tu  y era èl ùnico que te entendia....no te equivoques,_ no es que lo siento_, sòlo querìa saber sì estàs segura èsta vez o si volvereìs junto dentro de una semana y despues que él te llame 1500 veces para decirte que  que eres y cuanto te quiere?
> 
> Se intiende? Podeìs corregirlo por favor?
> 
> Gracias


Fran, pienso que también puede ser así:

¿Y que paso, con él, que era el único que podía estar en el lavabo contigo, y era el único que te entendía?...¡No te equivoques¡ No es que lo siento, solo quería saber si estas segura esta vez o si volveréis dentro de una semana, después que él te llame 1500 veces para decirte cuanto te quiere.


----------



## fran06

Gracias Norma,
Ahora tengo dos dudas:
1) ¿_Solamente_ en esp. es _sòlo_ con acento o sin? (Como Betulina lo ha corregido....)
2) ¿_Tornare insieme_ en esp.se dice sòlo volver? (las dos habéis borrado juntos)

Gracias otra vez


----------



## betulina

fran06 said:
			
		

> Gracias Norma,
> Ahora tengo dos dudas:
> 1) ¿_Solamente_ en esp. es _sòlo_ con acento o sin? (Como Betulina lo ha corregido....)
> 2) ¿_Tornare insieme_ en esp.se dice sòlo volver? (las dos habéis borrado juntos)
> 
> Gracias otra vez


Hola,

1) _Solamente _puede ser con acento o sin acento: _solo / sólo_. La RAE admite las dos posibilidades. Antes te lo he corregido porque habías puesto el acento abierto, pero si no lo hubieses puesto, como Norma, no te lo habría corregido.

2) Pues yo creo que sí. Por el contexto ya se entiende que es 'reanudar la relación'. _Volver juntos_ no lo oigo nunca; sólo lo oigo con el sentido "físico" de _volver_ (acompañado). Por ejemplo:

-¿Qué tal están María y Roberto?
-Ah, pues han vuelto!  --> se entiende que han reanudado la relación (conociendo el contexto de que lo habían dejado, no de que se habían ido de vacaciones!  )
-Ah, pues han vuelto juntos!  --> yo sólo entendería que estaban en un sitio y han regresado de ahí los dos juntos, pero igual en algún sitio sí lo dirían...

Espero que esto te ayude!


----------



## indigoio

Hola chicas !

Yo tengo una precisión en cuanto a este punto... si me lo permiten:

1) Solamente puede ser con acento o sin acento: solo / sólo. La RAE admite las dos posibilidades. Antes te lo he corregido porque habías puesto el acento abierto, pero si no lo hubieses puesto, como Norma, no te lo habría corregido.

Cierto, existen las dos acepciones, pero tienen uso diferente:

Sólo (adverbio) = únicamente, solamente (in italiano: _soltanto_)
La frase de Fran es correcta: _sólo quería saber si_...
(Sería incorrecta si no llevara el acento)
Otro ejemplo: Sólo tengo 10 euros.

Solo (adjetivo) = único, uno (in italiano: ùnico, da solo)
Ejemplos: Tengo un solo hijo
              Fui solo (_sin compañía_) a la tienda

Espero no causar confusión 

Baci a tutte!!! 
Sandra


----------



## norma 126

fran06 said:
			
		

> Gracias Norma,
> Ahora tengo dos dudas:
> 1) ¿_Solamente_ en esp. es _sòlo_ con acento o sin? (Como Betulina lo ha corregido....)
> 2) ¿_Tornare insieme_ en esp.se dice sòlo volver? (las dos habéis borrado juntos)
> 
> Gracias otra vez


 
Fran, creo que te hemos confundido mas que antes, se ti ha fatto un casino!  Creo que Indi esta en lo cierto sólo, con acento, significa único, yo me he equivocado y con respecto a junto no lo he puesto porque se supone que se entiende que es así, igual se puede poner pero de otra forma...si volveréis junto dentro de una semana y después que él te llame 1500 veces 
Yo diría así si volveréis dentro de una semana junto a él, después que te llame 1500 veces.
Espero haber ayudado y no crear más confusión.


----------



## betulina

indigoio said:
			
		

> Cier to, existen las dos acepciones, pero tienen uso diferente:
> 
> Sólo (adverbio) = únicamente, solamente (in italiano: _soltanto_)
> La frase de Fran es correcta: _sólo quería saber si_...
> (Sería incorrecta si no llevara el acento)
> Otro ejemplo: Sólo tengo 10 euros.
> 
> Solo (adjetivo) = único, uno (in italiano: ùnico, da solo)
> Ejemplos: Tengo un solo hijo
> Fui solo (_sin compañía_) a la tienda



Hola!

Sí, yo también lo aprendí así y, de hecho, es lo que hago siempre, pero me explicaron que desde hace un tiempo también se acepta _solo _en el sentido de "solamente" si no da lugar a ambigüedades. Mirad lo que dice la RAE:

*solo**2* o *sólo**.
** 1.* adv. m. Únicamente, solamente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_Bueno, yo también espero no confundir más!
_
_


__


----------



## fran06

Hola chicas
lo siento es mi culpa porque no consiglo explicar bién en esp.lo que pienso.

Ahora está todo muy claro.

Grazie mille a tutte


----------



## indigoio

De ninguna manera Fran!

Hablas muy bien el español  y todo esto sirve para debatir y darnos cuenta de esas pequeñas "trampas" de nuestro propio idioma.

Tienes razón Betulina 

¡No cabe duda que aquí se aprende mucho!

Grazie a tutte e baci!
Ciao
Sandra


----------

